# equipo de sonido aiwa CX-ZL800LH problema bandeja y display



## knightshura (Ene 17, 2007)

hola amigos, les cuento q tengo un problema con el equipo aiwa, pues al encenderlo funciona todo, menos el display y la bandeja sale cuando quiere!!!!

Lo destapé y limpié la tarjeta, limpié los contactos e incluso los cables flex q vienen de la tarjeta principal hacia el display, no entiendo pq al precionar el display hacia adelante funciona perfectamente pero cuando lo suelto deja de funcionar. y pues mi segundo problema ya mencionado antes es la bandeja, la cual sale cuando quiere, a esta simplemente la limpié pq no se que mas hacer. El resto funciona muy bien, se escucha, todas las demas luces del equipo com leds y demas prenden perfectamente.

Amigos por favor necesito su ayuda no se que hacer, aunque parece ser una cosa sencilla, pero aun no he dado con el problema, por favor ayudenme y gracias de antemano.

ATTE: Andres.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 18, 2007)

mira si hay el esquema o busca uno para seguir de guia

https://www.eserviceinfo.com/

El display:
Lo normal es que la tension "alta" se ha estropeado por el tiempo el equipo debe tener unos 10 añitos.
Lo normal es un condensador electrolitico, es dificil decirte cual pero te dare unas indicaciones para buscalo.

Mira la fuente, compleja no?  busca los cables que van hacia cenca de la pantalla o placa.
En la zona de alimentacion donde hay esos cables busca un electrolitico de tamaño mediano y una tension de 65V o mas o algun sitio donde te indique la tension de unos 32V o similar y subtituye ese condensador.


La bandeja

mira la gomita del motor no este floja,  cambiala.

Puede ser una palanquita que le indica si esta abierta o cerrada, primero la compruebas, si falla le hechas 3-1 aceide o similar dor alguna rendija y la mueves para que se limpie.

Mira la grasa que no este reseca, que ensucie facilmente el dedo.


----------



## knightshura (Ene 18, 2007)

Gracias amigo, si el display estaba con soldaduras quebradizas, las corregí y listo; ahora debo conseguir el interruptor para cambiarselo a la badeja, pues traté de limpiarla hechandole aceite en los engranes y demas pero no fue suficiente, esta sigue saliendo y cerrandose cuando quiere, en cuanto logre conseguir el interruptor les comento..... muchas gracias!!!


----------



## knightshura (Ene 19, 2007)

hola!!!
bueno compré los pulsadores y aun no, sigue con el mismo problema, la bandeja parece que siempre buscara cds, pues comienza a girar y luego se abre.

Espero logren ayudarmen gracias de antemano.

ATTE: Andres.


----------

